# Dear Cat Food Theives that were in Hauser,ID on September 11th, 2009.



## Squid (Dec 31, 2009)

Thank you for breaking into the houses across from the train yard causing my companion and I to a visit by the local Police. Who the fuck travels with a cat and dosen't bring food for it? Who even rides trains with cats anyways? Thank you for causing me to have a wondurful ticket/now warrant in Idaho. Thus, the cops were looking for YOU, and found us kindly reading and minding our own damn business waiting for our train. Not to mention now being supposedly marked as "immediate arrest" or something along those lines if found on BNSF property for multiple warnings/tickets/arrests. Which brings me too my other rant...

Thank you to the five people who jumped, not only on my train, but on my car in Fargo. While there were 4 other rideable cars around it. And after you people got off in Minot, and threw your dogs off the top of a moving gondola... I got arrested in Havre. 'Cause someone had seen ya'll get on back in Fargo.. They even brought out dogs and sniffed us out.. We were WELL hidden under the load in the gondola. But anyways, had to get that out there...


----------



## Beegod Santana (Dec 31, 2009)

Don't worry too much about the whole immediate arrest thing. Normally it still goes by region and even if you're busted in the same place twice its still not a gauranteed arrest, its really all up to bull and how he's feeling that day (and how you're acting of course). Two of my friends got busted and photographed twice in two days on BNSF property and where never arrested. The bull who took the second picture didn't seem to care that they had be photographed the day before.


----------



## Squid (Dec 31, 2009)

The one in Hauser (who was actually the rail cop from Spokane) had asked us if we'd been caught before... And we'd jsut gotten out of jail in Hauser, so we just told him, that's why they just gave us a ticket instead of taken us in. He said it was a "truth" test.


----------

